# Drivetrain Vibration / Locking



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

Several have reported a drivetrain vibration / locking that creates symptoms exactly like making a turn on dry pavement with a traditional 4x4 engaged in 4 wheel drive. The symptoms generally happen at low speeds in turns (for me, mostly left turns). There have been two posts on this subject thus far. They are:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1159195
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1158886
I also have this problem and have been in contact with a few who have posted about this problem. Here is what I found out.
1. This problem is apparently occuring in more than just a few vehicles.
2. VWoA Regional Reps. have seen and felt the problem.
3. There appear to be three possible causes of this problem based on my research and input from other owners and a Service Manager in Florida. They are:
a. There is a large bolt (a.k.a. Pin) that connects the transfer case to the subframe of the vehicle. In at least one case this bolt or pin was at least one inch out of the hole. Someone reported to me today via email that they had the same problem, had the pin replaced and the problem was solved.
b. There is a motor (Stepper Motor) that controls transmission lock-up. On at least one vehicle, this motor has been replaced. Once replaced, the new part changed the problem but did not solve the problem. In one other case, the new Stepper Motor solved the problem.
c. Given that "b." didn't solve the problem, VWoA has authorized replacement of the transmission; which has yet to occur because the transmission is on order from Germany and due in the beginning of January.
d. There is a transfer case control module (electronics) that may also need to be replaced. (on mine, it solved the problem after the Stepper Motor was replaced.)
_Modified by bravocharlie at 9:05 AM 12-23-2003_

_Modified by bravocharlie at 10:47 AM 1-17-2004_

_Modified by bravocharlie at 10:47 AM 1-17-2004_


_Modified by bravocharlie at 12:16 PM 3-4-2004_


----------



## treg+tdi (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*

I had a similar drivetrain problem especially at lower speeds while making turns into a parking space. There was a definitive wheel shake and chatter from the drivetrain. Dealer looked into it and their solution was nothing wrong. Typical. I believe this has been suggested before, but it did solve my problem. I simply increased the tire pressure in small & equal increments to all 4 wheels. So far, the best balance I have found for me is 45 psi. I mentioned earlier this provides for a truck like ride in town, but great performance and descent highway ride being this is where most of my driving is. I have almost 10K miles and this is not an issue where it will be a matter of time as the dealers are wanting to believe. Hopefully this is an easy fix for your problem as well. If not, good luck with the dealers


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
c. Given that "b." didn't solve the problem, VWoA has authorized replacement of the transmission; which has yet to occur because the transmission is on order from Germany and due in the beginning of January.
_Modified by bravocharlie at 9:05 AM 12-23-2003_

I thought the tranny was Japanese and manufactured by Aisin.


----------



## treg+tdi (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (TCinOC)*

It is made in Japan by who I am not sure but still does not solve the supply chain problem that seems to be highly problematic. Port employees probably walking off with all the spare parts trying to build cars on the side.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (treg+tdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treg+tdi* »_It is made in Japan by who I am not sure but still does not solve the supply chain problem that seems to be highly problematic. Port employees probably walking off with all the spare parts trying to build cars on the side.









Haha..you never know. Btw, the company who manufactures the tranny is in fact Aisin. They also make parts for Lexus and Toyota. Cayennes have the same tranny, too.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*

Follow up.....
At the 5000 mile service, I told the dealer I didn't want the vehicle back until the drivetrain locking issue was resolved.
The dealer has ordered a Stepper Motor which should be in in 7-10 days according to VWoA. Who knows where its coming from. Anyway, the Stepper Motor is attached to the transmission or differential up front and apparently, these have been causing problems with the symptoms of mine and others on the forum.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_Several have reported a drivetrain vibration / locking that creates symptoms exactly like making a turn on dry pavement with a traditional 4x4 engaged in 4 wheel drive. The symptoms generally happen at low speeds in turns (for me, mostly left turns). There have been two posts on this subject thus far. They are:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1159195
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1158886
I also have this problem and have been in contact with a few who have posted about this problem. Here is what I found out.
1. This problem is apparently occuring in more than just a few vehicles.
2. VWoA Regional Reps. have seen and felt the problem.
3. There appear to be three possible causes of this problem based on my research and input from other owners and a Service Manager in Florida. They are:
a. There is a large bolt (a.k.a. Pin) that connects the transfer case to the subframe of the vehicle. In at least one case this bolt or pin was at least one inch out of the hole. Someone reported to me today via email that they had the same problem, had the pin replaced and the problem was solved.
b. There is a motor (Stepper Motor) that controls transmission lock-up. On at least one vehicle, this motor has been replaced. Once replaced, the new part changed the problem but did not solve the problem. In one other case, the new Stepper Motor solved the problem.
c. Given that "b." didn't solve the problem, VWoA has authorized replacement of the transmission; which has yet to occur because the transmission is on order from Germany and due in the beginning of January.

My binding drivetrain problem is fixed!!!







The dealer replaced my Stepper Motor today (Part #: 0AD-341-601-A) and that has solved the problem (at least thus far). I should say that my dealer originally checked the Stepper Motor and indicated everything was fine with it, but I shared with him my research on the subject; particularly my discussions with Bram who had the exact same problem and provided what ended up to be the solution. I also talked to Dave Claus, Service Manager at Gunther VW in Coconut Beach, Florida who was very helpful to someone from NH looking for some information about this problem. Dave spent at least 10 minutes with me on the phone talking about what he has seen and made some recommendations on what to check and look for. Gunther is one of the largest VWs dealerships in the U.S. so they've seen their fair share of Touaregs.
For those of you who have this problem, you may also want to check for abnormal tire wear on the inside of your front tires. I had mine rotated so I'll monitor the new tires on the front for wear to see if the problem with the Stepper Motor resulted in abnormal tire wear.
What does the Stepper Motor do? The description of the Stepper Motor can be found on Page 51 in this document: http://www.ohiovw.com/files/to...d.pdf
It is the black thing in this picture:










_Modified by bravocharlie at 8:54 PM 3-9-2004_


----------



## zbwmy (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*

It is sad that VW service does not have a good network to identify these problems early. 
It is very cool that we have this forum to network ourselves, and shape our own outcomes.


----------



## vanlarry (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (zbwmy)*

Have the same problem and have had the stepper motor replaced. Not a complete fix so dealer will try another unit. Supposedly the replacement is not the updated unit it should have been. I will give my dealer the bolt suggestion as well and see where that goes. And yes, it is sad the VW doesn't do a better job in tracking their cars and the problems they develop.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (vanlarry)*

Can you shed any light about the "updated" Stepper Motor. Was there an issue with the original Stepper Motor design that has been updated?
Also, have you had any abnormal tire wear in the front?


----------



## vanlarry (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*

Had to do with serial numbers. Below a certain number there is apparently a known problem. I went to the dealer today to take a test drive with the tech. He then looked for fault codes and made a note off all serial numbers related to the tranny. After doing so he mentioned to me that it looked like the stepper motor was not "above" the problem range. I hope he made a note to self to verify this kind of thing before replacing parts. Next step is get in touch with VWoA service desk and get their advise. I'll keep this tread posted on anything new developments.

_Modified by vanlarry at 3:08 AM 1-23-2004_


_Modified by vanlarry at 3:35 AM 1-23-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*

After a full day of driving, the problem seems to be solved. However, on a few occasions, I get some very "quiet" binding at the left rear in a left turn. However, most of the time it is fine. I am wondering if this is how it is designed or as the service manager at Gunther described one of the fixes "it changed the problem, but did not resolve the problem".


----------



## Badransom28 (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*

I got my stepper motor replaced as well. Similarly, it seems to be 99.9% fixed, but in sharp/slow left turns I feel a verrrrry minor binding. Maybe I'm being hypersensitive--I don't think I'll complain unless it becomes more noticeable or someone is certain that it isn't normal. Perhaps the vibration is due to the damged front tires, which are yet to be replaced (they are on order at the dealer, they are replacing them for free). Again, it is quite minor and rarely occurs, so I'm sure it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (Badransom28)*

Do others (with or without the problem) notice a slight grabbing or binding noise in left turns as described by Badransom28? It would be very helpful to know if more of you hear or feel this "quiet" grabbing/binding so those of us with the problem can determine whether or not we still have a problem or if this is just a normal characteristic of the Touareg.
The way to check this is to drive forward, come to a stop, turn the wheel to the left, make a 90 degree turn, in a constant acceleration (slowly) and listen for the drivetrain noise.


_Modified by bravocharlie at 10:55 AM 1-25-2004_


----------



## Badransom28 (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*

Bravocharlie...
You should ask your dealer to give you new front tires. I requested them and VW granted the request. Even if your tires aren't damaged and/or are still acceptable, at least you will have the spares!
best of luck...
Kris


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (Badransom28)*

Please describe your tire wear.
Inside tread of both front tires?


----------



## Badransom28 (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*

To be quite honest, I haven't a clue. I'm completely ignorant as far as tire wear goes. I made the request to the dealer simply because I assumed that if my tires have been used under crappy conditions, then it probably did something crappy to them. I didn't even look at the tires before I brought the car in. If you could tell me what to look for, I'll go take a peek at the car and get back to you. My girlfriend has the car at work right now, so I'll check after she gets home.
K


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (Badransom28)*

First, make sure your fronts haven't been rotated to the back.
You should be able to feel "ridges" on the inside of the treads as you run your hand from front to back or vice versa along the inside of the tread, you will definately feel the ridges.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_Do others (with or without the problem) notice a slight grabbing or binding noise in left turns as described by Badransom28? It would be very helpful to know if more of you hear or feel this "quiet" grabbing/binding so those of us with the problem can determine whether or not we still have a problem or if this is just a normal characteristic of the Touareg.
The way to check this is to drive forward, come to a stop, turn the wheel to the left, make a 90 degree turn, in a constant acceleration (slowly) and listen for the drivetrain noise.

_Modified by bravocharlie at 10:55 AM 1-25-2004_

Bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can some of you let us know if yours does this? Thanks.


----------



## jsewell (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*

I'm having the same problem with my Touareg. The rear differential feels like it's binding in low-speed turns.
I took my Touareg in for an oil change last week, and the mechanic noticed that the inside of the front wheels were worn excessively. He rotated them to the back.
I didn't have time to leave me Touareg with the dealer for what I suspected would be several days / weeks, so he didn't look at the differential yet.
I'm taking it in again this week, and will suggest that they replace the stepping motor and tires.
-Jason


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (vanlarry)*

Vanlarry,
Did you have the second Stepper Motor replaced yet? If so, was the part number different than the first one and did the second replacement solve the problem?


----------



## tregsat (Aug 15, 2003)

I've had my Treg in three times for this problem. Dealer "can't verify problem". Contacted Service Manager and VW Customer Care... waiting for response.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (tregsat)*

My suggestion is to drive the vehicle with the service manager and reproduce the problem for him. I had to do exactly that in order for them to hear it and feel it.
I found the best way to make it clunk is to drive straight come to a stop (rather quickly), turn the wheel to the left and slowly accelerate in a left hand turn. For me it did it almost everytime. For others with the Stepper Motor problem, it did for them too.
Hope this helps.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (vanlarry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vanlarry* »_Had to do with serial numbers. Below a certain number there is apparently a known problem. I went to the dealer today to take a test drive with the tech. He then looked for fault codes and made a note off all serial numbers related to the tranny. After doing so he mentioned to me that it looked like the stepper motor was not "above" the problem range. I hope he made a note to self to verify this kind of thing before replacing parts. Next step is get in touch with VWoA service desk and get their advise. I'll keep this tread posted on anything new developments.

Can anyone provide some insight on the different part numbers for the Stepper Motor and if so, has there been a vendor change, updated part, etc.?
My dealer can't get any information out of VWoA regarding this and I'm finally getting a little frustrated.










_Modified by bravocharlie at 4:33 PM 2-3-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
My binding drivetrain problem is fixed!!!







The dealer replaced my Stepper Motor today (Part #: 0AD-341-601-A) and that has solved the problem (at least thus far). I should say that my dealer originally checked the Stepper Motor and indicated everything was fine with it, but I shared with him my research on the subject; particularly my discussions with Bram who had the exact same problem and provided what ended up to be the solution. I also talked to Dave Claus, Service Manager at Gunther VW in Coconut Beach, Florida who was very helpful to someone from NH looking for some information about this problem. Dave spent at least 10 minutes with me on the phone talking about what he has seen and made some recommendations on what to check and look for. Gunther is one of the largest VWs dealerships in the U.S. so they've seen their fair share of Touaregs.
For those of you who have this problem, you may also want to check for abnormal tire wear on the inside of your front tires. I had mine rotated so I'll monitor the new tires on the front for wear to see if the problem with the Stepper Motor resulted in abnormal tire wear.
What does the Stepper Motor do? The description of the Stepper Motor can be found on Page 51 in this document: http://www.ohiovw.com/files/to...d.pdf

Follow up:
The vibration/locking problem has returned after replacement of the Stepper Motor. It is certainly better, but not yet resolved. 
What remains unanswered is whether or not the new Stepper Motor is the new revised part or the older version. Apparently, there is a new part number for the Stepper Motor that is not on my Touareg but my Service Manager (has been great) can't get any answer whether or not this a new and improved version of the Stepper Motor.
Today, I took the TReg in and drove it with the Service Manager so he could hear and feel the problem. Apparently, the tech guy at VWoA suggested he confirm the problem. We did that today. It goes in next Tuesday for further diagnosis.
I scanned for faults today with the VAG-COM and got this:
Address 22 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 0AD 927 755 L 
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0076
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Hopefully, this will provide some insight and may be part or all of the problem.
P.S. I made the decision today to share the VAG-COM information with my Service Manager. I told him I had a VAG-COM and emailed him the fault I listed above. He seemed to be appreciative and will be calling me to let me know what the fault means and if it may be the problem.
P.S.S. He did say that the VWoA tech that he has been communicating with admitted that they are receiving more information through the back door sometimes that through the normal channels. I would assume that this forum has been a great source and resource of information and discussion of these problems.
If anyone can provide their Stepper Motor stories / information on this post, it would be very helpful.


_Modified by bravocharlie at 9:02 PM 2-5-2004_


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent


Maybe the motor isn't always getting enough voltage, perhaps due to a bad connection somewhere.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*

One more follow up as the saga continues:
I spoke to Dave Claus, SM today at Gunther VW in FL. What a great guy. He's been very helpful to someone who is 1500+ miles away and not even a customer.
The one vehicle in FL with a Stepper Motor problem had its Stepper Motor replaced, it changed the problem but did not solve the problem. The next step was to replace the transfer case which did solve the problem. He indicated (without me asking) that it is not big deal to change the transfer case, it doesn't require any alignment like the driveshaft and he would have no problem having it done if it were on his own vehicle. He said it was a straight forward, uncomplicated procedure.


----------



## TREG (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*

As I posted earlier, I have similar grinding sound- car still with dealer. First replaced front drive shaft - no relief. Now they changed the front diff - they could not test drive because the keys are messed up and cannot recode!!
ps: Does any one know what a 'carden' shaft is. Is it the same as drive shaft or different?


_Modified by TREG at 7:52 PM 2-6-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (TREG)*

TREG,
These are some of the exact problems Dave Claus (service manager) described to me when I first spoke to him about another Touareg in for this problem. They had the key reprogramming problem too. It might be worth a call to him either from you or your service manager to see what they did. There is an easy fix for the key reprogramming but it took them a few days to learn what it was from VWoA. He's at Gunter VW in Coconut Creek FL. His number is (954) 590-3801.


----------



## waltemike (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*

This sounds a lot like the problem I had. My T-reg was in the shop for about 3 months (from November 11 - February 6). Apparently, no one knew what the problem was and they were waiting for a call from VWoA. The transfer case was replaced for what the invoice said was almost $5000. In the meantime, I called VWoA myself and claimed a Lemon Law. I am currently in the process of figuring out if I am going to give back the Touareg for a full refund, or receive some sort of compensation from Volkswagen. I think at this point, a collateral swap isn't worth it. The funny thing about this is that everyone says that the Touareg is the same car as the Cayenne. Personally I disagree. I think there is much better quality control in Porsche, and as a result, you don't hear anywhere near as many complaints as I have seen with the Touareg. They are both just as new...but I think the Cayenne is simply engineered better. Don't get me wrong, I love the Touareg, I thought it was a much better buy for the money (more bells and whistles for less money) but I don't think it is worth the hassle at this point. I figure, if I am going to pay $50K+ on a car, I don't want any problems. I guess you get what you pay for. A Porsche dealer put it right...basically, they don't want to see you after you buy a car from them...I guess that's why they have oil changes every 20,000 miles. I wish that was the case with my Touareg. I have been in the dealership more than on the road. I am waiting to see if VW will come back with a decent compensation offer...if not, then they can just have the car back and lose money on it all together. If anyone is at all interested, I will post what VWoA offers after I hear from them.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Follow up:
The vibration/locking problem has returned after replacement of the Stepper Motor. It is certainly better, but not yet resolved. 
What remains unanswered is whether or not the new Stepper Motor is the new revised part or the older version. Apparently, there is a new part number for the Stepper Motor that is not on my Touareg but my Service Manager (has been great) can't get any answer whether or not this a new and improved version of the Stepper Motor.
Today, I took the TReg in and drove it with the Service Manager so he could hear and feel the problem. Apparently, the tech guy at VWoA suggested he confirm the problem. We did that today. It goes in next Tuesday for further diagnosis.
I scanned for faults today with the VAG-COM and got this:
Address 22 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 0AD 927 755 L 
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0076
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Hopefully, this will provide some insight and may be part or all of the problem.
P.S. I made the decision today to share the VAG-COM information with my Service Manager. I told him I had a VAG-COM and emailed him the fault I listed above. He seemed to be appreciative and will be calling me to let me know what the fault means and if it may be the problem.
P.S.S. He did say that the VWoA tech that he has been communicating with admitted that they are receiving more information through the back door sometimes that through the normal channels. I would assume that this forum has been a great source and resource of information and discussion of these problems.
If anyone can provide their Stepper Motor stories / information on this post, it would be very helpful.

_Modified by bravocharlie at 9:02 PM 2-5-2004_

Follow up:
Got my Touareg back from dealer today. After almost a full day waiting for email back from VWoA, a transfer case control module (p/n OAD927755AB) was ordered. Part is in Germany and should be here next week according to dealer. If this doesn't solve the problem, my guess is the transfer case will be next.
The VAG-COM fault for the transfer case was the result of a brief moment of low voltage from the battery and apparently is a normal condition. Go figure.


----------



## TREG (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (waltemike)*

My sentiments are 100% the same as you posted. 
Just got mine back to day after another 2 week stint with the dealer - got a new "front diff" - the mechanic says that the sound/grind is very much better but not gone completely - and I was told that VW has no other solution at this time. I am debating as to my net move - get extended warranty (in case something breaks later) or a refund under lemon law.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (waltemike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waltemike* »_If anyone is at all interested, I will post what VWoA offers after I hear from them.

Definitely interested. Sorry to hear about those problems. Keeping my fingers crossed that you get fair compensation or a refund.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_Follow up:
Got my Touareg back from dealer today. After almost a full day waiting for email back from VWoA, a transfer case control module (p/n OAD927755AB) was ordered. Part is in Germany and should be here next week according to dealer. If this doesn't solve the problem, my guess is the transfer case will be next.

The transfer case control module finally showed up yesterday via AirFreight from Germany. The dealer replaced the module today and my problem appears to be resolved. While the replacement Stepper Motor made a noticeable difference, I still had a quieter but noticeable binding in the rear during slow left turns mostly from a stop.
I've been driving around doing left hand turns for a while







and can't get it to do it; so I hope the problem is solved.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
The transfer case control module finally showed up yesterday via AirFreight from Germany. The dealer replaced the module today and my problem appears to be resolved. While the replacement Stepper Motor made a noticeable difference, I still had a quieter but noticeable binding in the rear during slow left turns mostly from a stop.
I've been driving around doing left hand turns for a while







and can't get it to do it; so I hope the problem is solved.









Follow up:
The problem has been resolved with replacement of the Stepper Motor and the Transfer Case control module. No binding whatsoever.


----------



## Madrigar (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*

Hmm... I have exact same problem. After coming to a stop, and making a 90 degree left turn, I get a "clunking" in the drivetrain. Looks like time to visit the dealer... (hope they don't put me in another Suzuki Aerio rental)


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (Madrigar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Madrigar* »_Hmm... I have exact same problem. After coming to a stop, and making a 90 degree left turn, I get a "clunking" in the drivetrain. Looks like time to visit the dealer... (hope they don't put me in another Suzuki Aerio rental)









You can probably wager a pretty good sum of money that its either the stepper motor, transfer case control module or both.
Make sure you put the service manager or mechanic in the car and show them the problem. You'll get it back with them saying they couldn't hear anything or make it do it. I used a Home Depot parking lot and did lots of start and stops with slow left hand turns. Worked great on demonstrating the problem.
Either one of these only takes a few hours to fix, but parts may have to come from Europe.
Check your tires for inside front abnormal wear. Have any?


_Modified by bravocharlie at 5:07 PM 3-4-2004_


----------



## section8 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (Madrigar)*

i had the same symptons, but could not reproduce it on-demand. it ended up being the Stepper Motor, which was replaced, and has not happened since.


----------



## JasonHaskell (Mar 5, 2004)

I had a similar vibration problem and my dealer replaced my rear differential and had my car for over a week. Did I get screwed here or did they fix the right thing?
Any thoughts would be appreciated
Jason


----------



## tregsat (Aug 15, 2003)

I've had the same problem. The Service Manager finally was able to duplicate it. Now they are waiting on the Regional Field Rep....


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (tregsat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tregsat* »_I've had the same problem. The Service Manager finally was able to duplicate it. Now they are waiting on the Regional Field Rep.... 

FWIW, there shouldn't be a reason to wait for the regional rep. This is a known problem at VW, it is well documented and they should be able to get authorization over the phone rather than wait for someone to show up the at the dealership. That's how mine was handled.


----------



## Madrigar (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*

Yes, I did have some extra wear on inside front tires. I dropped the T-Reg off today at the dealer and had him drive it with me to hear the noise and also pointed out the tires. We'll see...
At least I got them to upgrade my rental this time to another SUV.







Amazing going from a T-Reg to an Expedition how CHEAP the Expedition is


----------



## Madrigar (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (Madrigar)*

Just got word from the dealer that they are replacing the Stepper Motor and it should be in tomorrow or the next day. They also said that the tires had a factor in it (have some cupping on outside and wear on inside of front tires). Hopefully they handle that too. At least I am in an Expedition until I get the T back







(you thought the T-Reg guzzled gas - geez).


----------



## Madrigar (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (Madrigar)*

Just got my T-Reg back from the dealer today. Not bad... Dropped it off Monday late afternoon, Tuesday afternoon they identified the Stepper Motor as the problem and ordered the part. Wednesday morning part came in, and vehicle was ready for pickup by noon Wednesday!
Stepper Motor replaced - problem appears to be resolved so far... Always nice getting the free car wash after service too


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (Madrigar)*

great, let's keep fingers crossed!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (Madrigar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Madrigar* »_Just got my T-Reg back from the dealer today. Not bad... Dropped it off Monday late afternoon, Tuesday afternoon they identified the Stepper Motor as the problem and ordered the part. Wednesday morning part came in, and vehicle was ready for pickup by noon Wednesday!
Stepper Motor replaced - problem appears to be resolved so far... Always nice getting the free car wash after service too









You should check for tire wear and make sure you don't have any. Several have posted that the Stepper Motor has caused abnormal tire wear on the inside fronts.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*

Vibration and Binding issue was noted on the first list of 23 problems I had in January, and the reponse was 'Operating to Manuf. Spec.' like most of the remaining 22 items. After I collected an additional 6 items to service, I acutally walked through each line item with the Tech working on my car. He mentioned that VW stated early on the stepper motor was causing the problem. Later, they said it was not and to just replace the tires if they showed signs of abnormal wear! He and I both agreed that just doing that wasn't the best answer. They (now that the Tech is no longer working there) have not addressed that line item so I don't know what the real solution is. I will keep you posted on the progress. I just hope I see my T-Reg again before my lease is up...


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (Fred Garvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fred Garvin* »_Vibration and Binding issue was noted on the first list of 23 problems I had in January, and the reponse was 'Operating to Manuf. Spec.' like most of the remaining 22 items. After I collected an additional 6 items to service, I acutally walked through each line item with the Tech working on my car. He mentioned that VW stated early on the stepper motor was causing the problem. Later, they said it was not and to just replace the tires if they showed signs of abnormal wear! He and I both agreed that just doing that wasn't the best answer. They (now that the Tech is no longer working there) have not addressed that line item so I don't know what the real solution is. I will keep you posted on the progress. I just hope I see my T-Reg again before my lease is up...

I would suggest that you take the Touareg back to the dealer and show them the binding when you do slow left hand turns assuming that is your problem. There is nothing like demonstrating the problem to the service manager and telling him you don't want it back until its fixed. You may also want to print this thread and give it to him. You're getting jerked around.


----------



## jsewell (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (Fred Garvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fred Garvin* »_... I just hope I see my T-Reg again before my lease is up...

I recommend that you insist that VW pay your lease payments while your Touareg is out of commission. I believe that at least one other owner has posted that he has been successful in a similar endeavor.
if they are providing you with a loaner rental, i would ask that they (a) pay the difference between the cost of the rental and your lease payments or (b) rent a Touareg for you.
-J


----------



## the12nv (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (jsewell)*

dirvetrain vibrations/when turning ive replaced a front diff assembly
on a treg v8 diff sounded like "crunching/grinding" noise when turning
left, i placed the touareg on my hoist and ran it in drive and felt the 
front diff assembly where the axle extends out and meets the drive axle
on drivers side ,felt like the diff was ready to blow, so new diff came from 
germany a month later and solved this concern... at 1200 miles..


----------



## Fred Garvin (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
I would suggest that you take the Touareg back to the dealer and show them the binding when you do slow left hand turns assuming that is your problem. There is nothing like demonstrating the problem to the service manager and telling him you don't want it back until its fixed. You may also want to print this thread and give it to him. You're getting jerked around.

This is the second time for a lot of the same problems. They are taking the time to diagnose each indivudual problem to Fix it... I can only hope they find the correct fix this time. The concern here is that VWoA is stating that just replacing the Tires solve the problem!! What's that about?
They have also indicated that a couple/few payments will be made for the problems... It hasn't been confirmed but again... I'll let you know.


----------



## Madrigar (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*

I actually pointed out some extra wear on inside front tires to service manager when I dropped it off, and he noted there was some cupping on outside of fronts. Wear difference is very slight though, and he said cupping was "normal" from hard driving or sitting on the lot?!?! Wear is minimal, and not making any noises, so I guess I will just monitor before going back. Too much going on right now to be without the vehicle.
On a side note, driving around yesterday I did notice once or twice that it still made a "clunk" a couple times on left turns from a stop, but nothing NEAR what it was doing before. Again, just gotta monitor it.
Still surprised they only had my vehicle for 2 full days to diagnose, order part, and repair


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (Madrigar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Madrigar* »_I just picked my T-Reg up from the dealer yesterday after having the Stepper Motor replaced (had the binding in slow left turns from stop). He mentioned tires were cupped on outside front after I mentioned slightly more wear on inside front. They told me it was normal?!?! Guess I will just have to monitor them, and if they get worse start bugging them about it since the stepper motor problem I feel contributed to it.
BTW - still get a knock or 2 sometimes (not too often though) when making those left turns









Two things:
1. The tires cupping is b.s. Tell your dealer that. There are a lot of people on this forum, where we have discussed this issue that have no tire wear problems at all. This is related to the Stepper Motor
2. and most important. Your problem is NOT fixed. What you described in your repairs is EXACTLY what happened to me. The replacement Stepper Motor was a vast improvement of the binding but it did NOT solve the problem. I still had some binding (quieter) and not as frequently. The next step was to replace the Transfer Case Control Module. This fix permanently solved the problem.....well its been 3 weeks now with no problem whatsover.
Go back and get them to replace the Transfer Case Control module. The part number is in this thread.


_Modified by bravocharlie at 11:28 AM 3-11-2004_


----------



## Strap (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (Badransom28)*

Hey, the regional rep in my area is trying not to give me new tires, but he agrees that they need to replace the stepper motor. He thinks the tire wear is an alignment issue, they are going to do that too at their expense; I have gotten the pre-alignment numbers from a friend that put my Treg on the alignment machine, but I nor he have the specs for the Treg so we don't know what the readings should be. Anybody have any ideas? Spockcat?

















_Modified by Strap at 12:42 PM 3-25-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (Strap)*

I sent you an email with the specs.


----------



## Strap (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (spockcat)*








Thanks you da man







I didn't know if that email got to you because I had one returned but wasn't sure which one, that was my work email.


_Modified by Strap at 12:42 AM 3-25-2004_


----------



## waltemike (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (waltemike)*

I am no longer a Touareg owner. 
Yesterday, I turned my Treg in yesterday and got all of my money back. As I previously posted, I got tired of bringing the car to the shop. I bought a new car because I wanted to avoid that...no luck. It had been in the shop for 3 months waiting for "a part" to come in from Germany to fix the much talked about bumping upon turning the wheels slightly in either the right or left direction. According to the dealership, the transfer case was replaced. Regardless, I got tired of leaving the VW in the shop and followed the steps to have the Treg purchased back. VWOA was very good with taking care of everything, and yesterday I was handed over a check for all the payments I had made for the car from day #1. Maybe I'll come back in a few years when VW works out all the bugs and decides to put in DVD nav. It was a great car to drive when it was working which was not that often. 
I can't say I am sad to see it go. It is a big relief that I don't have to worry about if the car is going to crap out on me again or not. 
I asked the dealer what would happen to the car now. He said it would be sent to Michigan and put up for corporate auction. Who knows...maybe someone on this site will one day end up buying my same car. If that happens...I wish whoever gets the car good luck.
Good luck to all on this site with their vehicles. I wish you all the best. As for me...I am breathing a sigh of relief.


----------



## Strap (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (waltemike)*

Just out of curiousity, what were the steps you had to take to get the car bought back?


----------



## waltemike (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (Strap)*

Currently, I live in Virginia. For those of you that don't know, VA has a pretty good lemon law. If your new vehicle is in the dealer for a cumulative 30 days for the same problem, it qualifies as a lemon. That was the first step...leaving the car in the shop for that long. Next, I wrote the general manager of the dealership and sent the letter certified mail return receipt so I would have documentation. I told him that the car had been in the shop for over 30 days and that I either wanted my money back or wanted a new replacement vehicle. The letter was also sent to VWOA. VWOA contacted me next, and from there, I hashed out the final outcome. VWOA was very helpful...I know some people have had negative experiences. That's about it.


----------



## Strap (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (waltemike)*

thanks for the info


----------



## vanlarry (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (Strap)*

The saga is finally coming to an end. I've had the stepper motor replaced twice and have been on several forced test drives (to duplicate a problem known problem!!!!) with both the dealer tech and VWoA rep. 
I sent out the letter claiming the lemon law just before the second motor went in and just come back from the dealer to show the problem still exists after they performed the final repair attempt. Dealer will inform VWoA of the situation and I expect to be offered either a new car or my money back. Not sure yet which option I'll take although I'm leaning towards getting my money back.
Interestingly enough, the transfer case control module was never replaced which apparently could have solved the problem based on what I’ve read on the thread. Now it’s too late and VWoA will likely have on less customer. 
Just to sum up the problems I’ve experienced with my lemon:
- ignition falling into the dash (left me unable to start the car)
- leaking water pump
- misalignment causing the car to pull to the right
- worn outer edges of front tires (possibly caused by alignment and/or binding/locking transmission)
- lurching/throttle delay (a known problem, without a know fix)
- faulty air suspension sensor (a know problem, with a fix)
- binding/locking transmission
- and several other cosmetic/none mechanical problems


----------



## nicholi57 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (vanlarry)*

Just dropped off the t-reg yesterday with a note detailing the stepper motor and control module possibilities. i hope they take a good long look at the note as it seems there's a solution to this problem. Unfortunatly, it sounds like a lot of vw techs are not "in the know" and able to supply the proper fix. i love the treg, but will end up in the "refund boat" if they don't get this fixed. Seems crazy that vwvortex has a better idea of what's going on then vw techs. i guess the solution is better internet access at dealers....


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (vanlarry)*

bummer. best of luck with your new ride, whatever it may be.


----------



## nicholi57 (Dec 17, 2003)

here we go. the techs at sonnen motorcars have now driven our t-reg and declared... "there's nothing wrong"... "all touaregs have a stiff turn"... funny, because mine didn't used to... and how come the front tires are wearing unevenly then? ... "I'll have to check with the shop foreman." yeah right... does anyone have the name and number of a vw tech that understands the issues here and can enlighten my these guys???


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (nicholi57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicholi57* »_here we go. the techs at sonnen motorcars have now driven our t-reg and declared... "there's nothing wrong"... "all touaregs have a stiff turn"... funny, because mine didn't used to... and how come the front tires are wearing unevenly then? ... "I'll have to check with the shop foreman." yeah right... does anyone have the name and number of a vw tech that understands the issues here and can enlighten my these guys???

You need to go drive the vehicle with the technician and show them what the problem is. That's what I had to do. You may want to print this entire thread and share it with your service manager.
If you read the beginning of this thread, I refer to some of the people who have been helpful.


----------



## nicholi57 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*

bravocharlie, can you provide the name of your dealer and your superstar tech? i think it may be helpful for my techs in marin county to speak with some good ole new england know how. thanks.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (nicholi57)*

Steve Beranger, Service Manager at Beranger VW (603) 332-6242 is my guy.
However, my information all came from Dave, Service Manager at:
http://gunther-cc.vwdealer.com/en_US/
They are one of the largest VW dealers in the country. He was very helpful. That's where I would start.


----------



## nicholi57 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*

great thanks. this should be helpful. although it appears i might actually be getting some justice at the dealer. have been speaking with the head of service who is actually listening and very interested about things posted on this site.... now we'll see how/if they deliver.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*

A TSB has been released for the Drivetrain Vibration / Locking problem experienced by many and discussed at length in this thread. It addresses both the Stepper Motor and the Transfer Case Control Module.
The TSB is 34 04-02 and was released at the end of June 2004.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*

How can I get a copy of that? I had my stepper motor replaced last month and the binding is mostly gone, but not completely. I want the TCM replaced next. Thanks.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_How can I get a copy of that? I had my stepper motor replaced last month and the binding is mostly gone, but not completely. I want the TCM replaced next. Thanks.

Call your dealer and ask them for a copy.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*

I was told today when I picked up my TOUAREG from having all of the TSBs done that I will be having a new Transfer Case put in mine. It's on order.
I'm wondering if that is causing the tires to cup on the inner and outer edges? My service guy is checking to see if that's the problem.

We'll see.


----------



## TregDad (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_A TSB has been released for the Drivetrain Vibration / Locking problem experienced by many and discussed at length in this thread. It addresses both the Stepper Motor and the Transfer Case Control Module.
The TSB is 34 04-02 and was released at the end of June 2004.

Correction. 34-04-02 is for transfer case replacement.
39-04-02 is for differential motor replacement and control module reprogramming.


----------



## Treg_John (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (TregDad)*

Is it too expensive to make a vehicle w. part-time 4WD, instead of Full-Time AWD? Wouldn't this take care of 99% of the scrubbing issues under everyday driving conditions? Just curious.


----------



## vDevilu's wife (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Drivetrain Vibration / Locking (Treg_John)*

On wednesday Feb. 15th, 2006. I was riding in my Mom's T-reg. We made a turn and noticed the Locking dif. I said that is weird. This morning I scanned my mom's T-reg 2004 V8 with VAG-COM. I got this code. 
Would this have somethign to do with it?
This came up at 
Addresses:
5 Acc/Start Auth.
17 Instruments
19 CAN Gateway

01315 - Transmission Control Module
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent


----------

